# Jacobsen Help



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bad winter here. By bad, I mean I just started working on snowblowers last year and have 6 ready to move, but we only needed snowblowers 3 times all winter! Bad for sales, good I guess for picking up cheap stuff this year, assuming I have storage space, (I don't!) Anyway, my neighbor just put an old Jacobsen at the end of his,driveway for free, so natrally, I took it. I'm getting great compression and spark and the gas in the tank just doesn't smell right, so I'd assume the carb needs work. My problem is that I can't find any info about this machine online. Does anyone know of some secret website with old Jacobsen info on it? It looks like a tecumseh 5 hp, which is awesome because I have an electric starter that might fit, 26" auger. Just kinda hoping for a pdf of owners manual or parts catalog. I'll include a picture of the model/serial # if I can figure out how. From what I'm seeing, it's a model 52611 with serial # 2273? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## cs42778 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pic of manufacturers info


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*what to do..*

Just need to get the old gas out of tank- get the carb cleaned good (especially the hole on side of main jet (Bolt going through float bowl w/ adjusting screw in center) and also if has shut0off valve under tank make sure gas runs out of it.. (can get plugged if really dirty/rust inside tank).. others may be able to be more accurate details but this is general direction to go. Very old gas smells like 'varnish' and it will just plug little orfices up or not fire as should. Free is good.. leaves room for buying parts if must.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

whats that scribed into the frame? also, it couldnt hurt to ask your neighbor if he has manuals for it


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

43128 said:


> whats that scribed into the frame? also, it couldnt hurt to ask your neighbor if he has manuals for it


Looks like it was originally owned by a city, county or state of Minnesota.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

There's a couple of places you can try. First, that number 52611 is the model number, and 2273 is the serial number.

According to this web site, it is a 26" Jacobsen Imperial Snow Jet that was manufactured in 1971.

Hit & Miss Model's Jacobsen serial number lookup for products made before 1975

You can use this web site to look up the year of manufacture of most pieces of Jacobsen outdoor power equipment manufactured prior to 1975.

Another place you can try is the customer service web site of Jacobsen/Textron. Check the Technical Support button. They've always been very helpful to me on questions regarding vintage mowers from the 40s and 50s that I've written them about. They checked their archives and were able to get me pdf copies of manuals and parts lists. They may be able to help you out on this one too.

Jacobsen - Renowned for Turf Maintenance Solutions

This manual on ebay claims to be a service manual covering models 51610 through 52642. You might check further to see if yours is in fact in there.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

cs42778 said:


> Bad winter here. By bad, I mean I just started working on snowblowers last year and have 6 ready to move, but we only needed snowblowers 3 times all winter! Bad for sales, good I guess for picking up cheap stuff this year, assuming I have storage space, (I don't!) Anyway, my neighbor just put an old Jacobsen at the end of his,driveway for free, so natrally, I took it. I'm getting great compression and spark and the gas in the tank just doesn't smell right, so I'd assume the carb needs work. My problem is that I can't find any info about this machine online. Does anyone know of some secret website with old Jacobsen info on it? It looks like a tecumseh 5 hp, which is awesome because I have an electric starter that might fit, 26" auger. Just kinda hoping for a pdf of owners manual or parts catalog. I'll include a picture of the model/serial # if I can figure out how. From what I'm seeing, it's a model 52611 with serial # 2273? Thanks in advance for any help


 
I hear you there...if it wasn't for February, we would have had no winter i.e. snow to speak of. Nov-Dec-Jan were snow dud months. what did fall in those months, melted in a day or 2.
this was the winter of the heavy, wet snows...


----------

